# factory deck QUESTION



## sissasentra04 (Sep 14, 2005)

does the 2004 sentra factory deck have RCA preouts to hook up an amp/sub... or does one need do buy an aftermarket deck????


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

As far as I know it doesnt. You can get an adapter to go on the back speakers and you would have audio outs then. Im not exactly sure what its called. From reading this forums for a while you are better off getting an aftermarket deck anyway. The factory deck is a peice of shit Clarion so think about it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I have never found an oem deck that had preamp outs on it.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I have never found an oem deck that had preamp outs on it.


If you are only looking to add an AMP/Sub to your system, you can get a Hi-Lo adapter to give you RCA's. There is a company called Precision Interface Electronics. The part you will need from them is PDC-LOC/V2 .

You will want to tap off of the rear speakers, whereas, the rears will give you the full signal to feed into your amplifier.


----------

